# lodging in Lake Calcasieu



## Vaya Con Dios (May 1, 2005)

I am planning a trip to fish Lake Calcasieu and was wanting lodging suggestions


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

Hackberry Rod and Gun
http://www.hackberryrodandgun.com/


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*HRG!!!!!!!!!!*

We fish there every year & have a great time...

Great lodging & great food...

PLUS really great folks that run the place...

SG


----------



## ddakota (Jun 28, 2009)

There are no places to stay on the lake unless you book a trip with a guide. Several good ones ....HRG, Big Lake Guide Service, Erik Rue ....... They will set you up and take you on a great fishing trip.

If you are dragging your own boat, you have to stay in LC or Sulphur at motel 
which puts you less than 30 minutes to boat ramps. Several choices, Inn on the Bayou, Holiday Inn, Microtell all on the southside of town in LC. In Sulphur - same deal which puts you closer to Hackberry where you launch on the west side of the lake.


----------



## bumfisherman (Sep 5, 2005)

What about spicers motel?


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

www.biglakeguesthouse.com just a block from the ramp at Heberts.


----------



## tutone (Dec 10, 2006)

Ditto on Hackberry rod and gun!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vaya Con Dios (May 1, 2005)

We are taking our own boat


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

bumfisherman said:


> What about spicers motel?


west side



trophytroutman said:


> www.biglakeguesthouse.com just a block from the ramp at Heberts.


east side


----------



## gp2394 (Jul 1, 2008)

ddakota said:


> *There are no places to stay on the lake unless you book a trip with a guide*. Several good ones ....HRG, Big Lake Guide Service, Erik Rue ....... They will set you up and take you on a great fishing trip.
> 
> *If you are dragging your own boat, you have to stay in LC or Sulphur at motel
> which puts you less than 30 minutes to boat ramps. *Several choices, Inn on the Bayou, Holiday Inn, Microtell all on the southside of town in LC. In Sulphur - same deal which puts you closer to Hackberry where you launch on the west side of the lake.


This is a typical worthless response because you have NO idea what you are talking about. Why would you post such ****? The guy is looking for help and you post something completely untrue. I have stayed at big lake guest houses at least 10 times and at Erik Rue's as well (they provide just lodging as well as guided trips). I haul my boat over and we normally stay 3 days. Both places are 1-2 minutes from Hebert's ramp. Send the OP an apology.


----------



## lbest (Feb 3, 2007)

trophytroutman said:


> www.biglakeguesthouse.com just a block from the ramp at Heberts.


X2
I have stayed at one of their house twice now. Already booked a 3 day stay for June


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

L'auberge Du Lac Casino

Feed more than one monster at a time!


----------



## icspts (Feb 25, 2011)

Spicers if they have rebuilt & Hackberry Charters if he's not full


----------



## mikethetiger55 (Mar 6, 2009)

ddakota said:


> There are no places to stay on the lake unless you book a trip with a guide. Several good ones ....HRG, Big Lake Guide Service, Erik Rue ....... They will set you up and take you on a great fishing trip.
> 
> If you are dragging your own boat, you have to stay in LC or Sulphur at motel
> which puts you less than 30 minutes to boat ramps. Several choices, Inn on the Bayou, Holiday Inn, Microtell all on the southside of town in LC. In Sulphur - same deal which puts you closer to Hackberry where you launch on the west side of the lake.


Not true - plenty of camps for rent in Big Lake as well as some others neal Cal Point with direct water access.

PM me and I will give you some names/numbers.


----------



## Capt Steve Turrentine (Mar 29, 2011)

*Calcasieu lake lodging*

You can contact me at 337-526-2633. I am on the water with boat ramp in Hackberry and can accommadate up to 9 people for lodging,meals and or guide service.


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

trophytroutman said:


> www.biglakeguesthouse.com just a block from the ramp at Heberts.


X2 on Big Lake Guest Houses. Very clean and comfortable.


----------



## Capt Steve Turrentine (Mar 29, 2011)

*Calcasieu Lodging*

Lodging for 6 to 9 people with meals,boat ramp,and guide if needed on water on calcasieu lake. Call Steves Marine at 337-526-2633


----------



## Gerald Hooper (Jun 29, 2006)

*Lodging @ Big lake*

:cop:Here is some help! (THE LODGE @ Lake Calcasieu - Home - Hackberry, LA)

http://www.thelodge2010.com/default.html


----------



## Capt Steve Turrentine (Mar 29, 2011)

Steves Marine in Hackberry has 2 lodges on the water w/boat ramp. Can accommodate 9 people,furnish guide and meals if wanted. Call 337-526-2633 or email [email protected]


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

Stayed at one of the Houses @ Biglakeguesthouses , nice place 1 block form boat ramp and Cacahoes! Nice area, and had a great time.

Everyone in the area is nice, except there is a guy in a black and gray haynie that has short man complex.

According to him, do not wade more than 20 feet from the boat, 5 waders +boat should not spread out more than 75 feet, do not pass by another boat within less than 1 mile, he owns all working birds so do not think about fishing anywhere near them.:biggrin:


----------



## LaAngler (Mar 11, 2008)

Reel Bender said:


> Stayed at one of the Houses @ Biglakeguesthouses , nice place 1 block form boat ramp and Cacahoes! Nice area, and had a great time.
> 
> Everyone in the area is nice, except there is a guy in a black and gray haynie that has short man complex.
> 
> According to him, do not wade more than 20 feet from the boat, 5 waders +boat should not spread out more than 75 feet, do not pass by another boat within less than 1 mile, he owns all working birds so do not think about fishing anywhere near them.:biggrin:


bump :slimer:


----------



## letsgofishin (Sep 28, 2009)

*don't worry about him!!*



Reel Bender said:


> Stayed at one of the Houses @ Biglakeguesthouses , nice place 1 block form boat ramp and Cacahoes! Nice area, and had a great time.
> 
> Everyone in the area is nice, except there is a guy in a black and gray haynie that has short man complex.
> 
> According to him, do not wade more than 20 feet from the boat, 5 waders +boat should not spread out more than 75 feet, do not pass by another boat within less than 1 mile, he owns all working birds so do not think about fishing anywhere near them.:biggrin:


I think I saw him over on Sabine this week!!!!!!!:texasflag


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

Bayscout22 said:


> L'auberge Du Lac Casino
> 
> Feed more than one monster at a time!


Lauberge is nice, but they always look at me snooty when I walk through the lobby in my waders with a limit of reds.

X2 on Spicers guest houses. You're right at the cleaning station.

Craig


----------



## Deep C 915 (Jul 19, 2010)

*Big lake accommodations*



Law said:


> X2
> I have stayed at one of their house twice now. Already booked a 3 day stay for June


X3 
I have booked with them several times. It is better with 4-8 people. How many in your party? They have a smaller cabin; I think its called crew quarters. I think Debbie is the woman who runs them, she's cool real easy going


----------



## lbest (Feb 3, 2007)

Deep C 915 said:


> X3
> I have booked with them several times. It is better with 4-8 people. How many in your party? They have a smaller cabin; I think its called crew quarters. I think Debbie is the woman who runs them, she's cool real easy going


We always book the one called Green Picket. Its one street away from ramp. The house sleeps 10, has a large lot next to the house where you can park 4 boats and has a cleaning table for the fish.
I believe its $250 a night for 4 people and $25 bucks for each additinal person.


----------



## Tiger260 (Jun 7, 2010)

If you're in Sulphur or Lake Charles, south of I-10, you're no more than 15 minutes from a launch. I know, I live here. Don't think you HAVE to stay right on the lake, although I do encourage you to. The camps/lodges are all owned by locals who will try to ensure you have a pleasuable experience. Now if you stay in town and skunk, you can always fall back on, "I'm really not a trophy trout fisherman, but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night"


----------



## lbest (Feb 3, 2007)

Reel Bender said:


> Stayed at one of the Houses @ Biglakeguesthouses , nice place 1 block form boat ramp and Cacahoes! Nice area, and had a great time.
> 
> Everyone in the area is nice, except there is a guy in a black and gray haynie that has short man complex.
> 
> According to him, do not wade more than 20 feet from the boat, 5 waders +boat should not spread out more than 75 feet, do not pass by another boat within less than 1 mile, he owns all working birds so do not think about fishing anywhere near them.:biggrin:


Does he go by the name of "W" on another forum?????


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Spicers is nice.... stayed there after it got rebuilt.

Also there are rental houses on the other side of the lake.... cant remember the name of the area though.

Dont listen to the guy telling you that you have to have a guide booked to have a place to stay.


----------



## DonnyMonty (Apr 27, 2009)

The La Quinta on I-10 in Sulphur allows pets (big dogs, too), so we like to stay there with the dogs. Mornings we are in the water and evenings we are in the casino. We have labs, and have never had complaints from people at the La Quinta. 20 minutes from Spicers and 20 minutes from Isle of Capri!!!


----------



## thedonster (Jul 16, 2006)

Spicer's Bait Camp has a motel, cabana, and house for rent.
Clean and convenient. Reasonable! Stayed there last week.


----------



## ningapleeze (Mar 18, 2013)

thedonster said:


> Spicer's Bait Camp has a motel, cabana, and house for rent.
> Clean and convenient. Reasonable! Stayed there last week.


Yep..we rent the entire place in November...Call and ask for Roxanne..337-762-3170


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

x2 x2 on Spicers Marina. http://www.spicerhughes.com/

Our Texas Lady Angler group stayed there last year and doing it again this year. Also several of us have stayed there on numerous occasions. Very nice people that run the place and there is a boat launch right there. It's located at the upper part of the lake.

Cajun Phil and Kevin Broussard also have a rental house. Cajun Paradise Lodge.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

X however many on Spicer, stayed there 1 month back very nice rooms, quiet, affordable.


----------

